# drywall box handles



## patricktdh (Nov 15, 2009)

I have tapetech boxes and need a box handle. Will a premier box handle work with tapetech boxes?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yes it will work, there pretty much all the same.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I use Tape tech handles on Columbia boxs, and vice versa.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

All handles are interchangeable as far as I know .. I use tape-tech myself one of my other guys likes the northstar because it is somewhat lighter .... Years ago I invested in a premier 6' best handle I have found I really like the break system it works with the touch of one finger and it is a very stout handle but very light ... the new tape-tech that came out a few years ago along with some other manufactures have the same design ... Not sure who came out with this break system but it sure is so much better than the old breaks where you had to turn in a set screw that always seemed to mushroom out ... I did manage to have the new tape-tech fall apart one day what a job finding all the little pieces laying on the floor and then to figure out how it went back together but all worked out ...


----------

